# Skyline in Chile



## TypeM (Mar 5, 2011)

In Chile we have several all LHD Skyline
































































GT-R33 powered by Zenitani



























LEFT HAND DRIVE R34! ONLY IN CHILE!









B324R!!! :flame:









Saludos!


----------

